# comfort food



## borgonyon

¿Cómo diríamos "comfort food" en español?

Comida emocional

El contexto es: Somehow those words are like lyrical comfort food
De alguna manera esas palabras son como comida emocional lírica.

No me suena bien.


----------



## Reina140

No sé como traducirlo pero sé que significa la comida que se siente si estuviera en la casa de su madre.


----------



## crises

Una traducción literal sería "comida casera", pero no incluye el matiz que explicas que tiene _comfort food_. La verdad, es que por más que pienso no se me ocurre ninguna expresión equivalente...


----------



## Tadeo

Now that Reina clarifies the meaning I regret about my previous post.

Then I would say _comida casera_ or _comida con calor/sabor de hogar_


----------



## borgonyon

Comfort food no es comida casera. Es como cuando te enojas con tu novio y te comes todo un tarro de helado porque te hace sentir bien. Cuando rompes con tu novia y te vas a comer hamburguesas con papas fritas, porque te hace sentir bien. En el cine es el "pop corn" [otro thread], porque no se nos antoja en ningún otro tiempo y lugar. Comfort food son todas esas cosas que nos dicen que no debemos de comer porque son malas para nosotros pero porque estamos tristes, ansiosos, enfadados, etc. se nos antoja comer. Casi nunca es comida casera o preparada por tu mamá. Es lo que tu mamá generalmente no te haría. Aunque una de las excepciones podría ser "maccaroni and cheese".

¿Sería entonces "un antojo"?


----------



## crises

¡Vale! ¡Ahora lo entiendo!

En ese caso yo usaría la expresión "darse un capricho". ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## borgonyon

Miren esto:

Comilón emocional, cuando el estrés conduce al frigorífico
¿Después de discutir con su pareja se atiborra de comida? ¿Cada vez que zarandean su autoestima busca consuelo en la nevera? ¿Come cuando se siente solo, aburrido o insatisfecho? Este trastorno, que pone en peligro la salud y la silueta, ha dado origen a un nuevo patrón psicológico: el glotón emocional.
Por María Jesús Ribas - Reportajes EFE


----------



## Reina140

borgonyon said:


> Comfort food no es comida casera. Es como cuando te enojas con tu novio y te comes todo un tarro de helado porque te hace sentir bien. Cuando rompes con tu novia y te vas a comer hamburguesas con papas fritas, porque te hace sentir bien. En el cine es el "pop corn" [otro thread], porque no se nos antoja en ningún otro tiempo y lugar. Comfort food son todas esas cosas que nos dicen que no debemos de comer porque son malas para nosotros pero porque estamos tristes, ansiosos, enfadados, etc. se nos antoja comer. Casi nunca es comida casera o preparada por tu mamá. Es lo que tu mamá generalmente no te haría. Aunque una de las excepciones podría ser "maccaroni and cheese".
> 
> ¿Sería entonces "un antojo"?


 

NOOO . . . comfort food is not that . . only to people who use food to make themselves feel better . . . comfort food is food that makes you feel like you're at home . . . . safe like you feel in the home of you parents. . . . not because you broke up with your boyfriend and you want to stuff yourself!!!!


----------



## crises

¡Que se aclaren los nativos primero!


----------



## borgonyon

De wikipedia:
The term comfort food refers to any food or drink to which one habitually turns for temporary respite, security, or special reward. The reasons that something becomes a comfort food are diverse but include the food's familiarity, simplicity, and/or pleasant associations. Small children often seem to latch on to a specific food or drink (in a way similar to a security blanket) and will repeatedly request it in high stress situations. Adults, however, are certainly not exempt.
A substantial majority of comfort foods are composed largely of simple or complex carbohydrate, such as sugar, rice, refined wheat, and so on. It has been postulated that such foods induce an opiate-like effect in the brain, which may account for their soothing nature.


----------



## borgonyon

Es que Reina, el helado te hace sentir bien, la hamburguesa te hace sentir bien, lo mismo que las papas fritas y el maccaroni and cheese, Taco Bell y Burguer King. Quieres eso en lugar de lo sano, porque te da seguridad, te valora. Si eres muy allegado a tu mamá, es la sopa, el estofado de mamá. Lo uno no quita a lo otro.

Mira: Source:	University Of California - San Francisco
Date:	September 11, 2003
Post to:	
Slashdot, del.icio.us, Digg,
Furl, Netscape, Newsvine,
reddit, Yahoo! MyWeb
Comfort-food Cravings May Be Body's Attempt To Put Brake On Chronic Stress
UCSF researchers have identified a biochemical feedback system in rats that could explain why some people crave comfort foods - such as chocolate chip cookies and greasy cheeseburgers - when they are chronically stressed, and why such people are apt to gain weight in the abdomen.


----------



## crises

"Comida reconfortante y casera", según El País:

http://www.elpais.es/articulo/buena...da/vida/elpepisupvia/20060701elpvialbv_4/Tes/


----------



## Reina140

Comfort Food . . . is the food, on a rainy cold day that is just GREAT . . . COMFORTING . . . WONDERFUL . . . Mama acaba de cocinar esta comida para nosotros y me siento como nunca he salido de la casa . . . todavía estoy aquí con los platos maravillosos de mi madre!!!


----------



## borgonyon

I'm not trying to argue. I agree with what you are saying. We just had one of those meals yesterday. And I cooked! But I wanted to do it to lift up my spirit. It was for my daughter's birthday and her favorite friends were out of town. To make up for that I made the food that we like: comfort food! We all ate and felt good, the aromas filled the house and it tasted good! Then someone else did the dishes.
But it's also the bag of chips when I'm depressed and the quick taco when I feel lonely.
I think both comfort me. Both make me feel "at home" and "at ease".
¿Cómo lo ponemos en español?

Comida reconfortante me suena bien. Porque puede o no ser casera.


----------



## borgonyon

Gracias, Reina y crises. Ya me dio hambre…


----------



## itxaro

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con borgonyon. Al menos por donde yo vivo (Inglaterra) "comfort food" es exactamente como ha dicho: _"Comfort food no es comida casera. Es como cuando te enojas con tu novio y te comes todo un tarro de helado porque te hace sentir bien"._
Yo nunca usaría "comfort food" para describir la comida que te hace tu madre... aunque por la que ha dicho Reina140, tal vez sea diferente en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Reina140

Lo siento . . .. en mi casa . . cocino todos los días . . . cuando pienso sobre "COMFORT FOOD" . . . pienso sobre los platos de mi madre !!!! No vivo para comer sino como para vivir!!!


----------



## Simon47

Utilizaremos la expresión "comfort food" en el hospital por ejemplo en el caso donde está un paciente así que enfermo y no podemos tragar con seguridad el alimento sin él que entra el pulmón y que aspira. El paciente puede morir y la familia quisiera que él recibiera el "comfort food" de todos modos.


----------



## elbosqueterno

I have always understood comfort food to be, generally, food of the type that your mom made at home.  Usually kind of heavy foods, things like mashed potatoes, biscuits and gravy, chocolate pudding, cookies, etc.  While I understand the argument for comfort food being whatever comforts you, I wouldn't consider potato chips or a candy bar "comfort foods"- doesn't matter that when I feel like crap I will gladly eat a candy bar.


----------



## borgonyon

elbosqueterno said:


> I have always understood comfort food to be, generally, food of the type that your mom made at home.  Usually kind of heavy foods, things like mashed potatoes, biscuits and gravy, chocolate pudding, cookies, etc.  While I understand the argument for comfort food being whatever comforts you, I wouldn't consider potato chips or a candy bar "comfort foods"- doesn't matter that when I feel like crap I will gladly eat a candy bar.



Bingo!


----------



## kazijistan

Puede que el chocolate y las papas fritas te hagan sentir bien por un rato, pero cuando te hacen engordar ya no tanto.


----------



## elvinort

Nice thread, but a translation was not forthcoming! How do I translate "comfort food" into Spanish?


----------



## zpoludnia swiata

Comfort food puede significar algo distincto para cada individuo, pero en el sentido "general" o tal vez "sociológico", cuando hablan de comfort food como una tendencia en la sociedad es "comida casera", más bien típica tradicional norteamericana... carne, papa, fideo, salsas blancas, budines, generalmente comida pesada...  Esos son los típicos platos que mencionan o describen en los medios norteamericanos cuando hablan del tema.


----------



## Julie_UM

In conclusion, in the US *comfort food* is like home-made food, what reminds you of your childhood, what mom used to make and made you feel comfortable.
And in GB, *comfort food* is what you eat when you feel in a certain mood - miserable when you've been walked out on, sad when you've had an argument with your partner, and so on; those things you eat to feel comfortable, even though you are not hungry and you know it's not the most appropriate thing to do (as it's typically junk food).
Right?


----------



## borgonyon

Con tanta definición, de cualquier manera, como señala elvinort, nunca se llegó a una traducción del término. Como no hubo consenso, me quedé con "comida emocional". Espero que esto alborote el avispero y surjan traducciones y no más definiciones.


----------



## Tracy Pilgrim

Hello, I would translate "Comfort food" in the context you mentioned (i.e. after a breakup) as "comida consuelo".


----------



## wieck81

Reina140 said:


> NOOO . . . comfort food is not that . . only to people who use food to make themselves feel better . . . comfort food is food that makes you feel like you're at home . . . . safe like you feel in the home of you parents. . . . not because you broke up with your boyfriend and you want to stuff yourself!!!!


 
Reina, with all due respect, the post you corrected was actually right. In fact, the meaning of 'comfort food' is included in the name. It is whichever food gives us comfort at a certain point in time. For this reason, it may be something different for each person. Of course, some foods tend to be more popular than others, and also comfort foods vary from country to country or in different cultures. Some people prefer sweets, some savoury foodstuffs. For you personally, home-cooked food or meals made by your Mum may well give you comfort, then this is your personal comfort food. But each person will have a certain craving when they are in need of a good, comforting munch. 

As for a good translation into Spanish, 'antojo' might be appropriate in some cases but this is all too often associted with pregnant women (although they are not the only ones to have cravings!!) so I would not put it in as sole candidate. 'Comida emocional' sounds entirely appropriate.


----------



## wieck81

Julie_UM said:


> In conclusion, in the US *comfort food* is like home-made food, what reminds you of your childhood, what mom used to make and made you feel comfortable.
> And in GB, *comfort food* is what you eat when you feel in a certain mood - miserable when you've been walked out on, sad when you've had an argument with your partner, and so on; those things you eat to feel comfortable, even though you are not hungry and you know it's not the most appropriate thing to do (as it's typically junk food).
> Right?


 

OK, fair enough, good that we came to this conclusion (posted my previous answer before having seen this one). In any case I still think the best term to define this in Spanish is *'comida emocional'*, since this translates all the meanings and connotations of both US and GB (in my opinion). That is, whether we eat a tub of ice-cream when feeling bad or nostalgically enjoyig a delicious dish of home-cooked, Mum-made moussaka, either way you are feeling emotionally attached to whatever it is you are eating, therefore that food brings you comfort. 

Thoughts??


----------



## gabiro

Qué tal *"Comida reconfortante"?* Según la RAE, reconfortante es volver a confortar y confortar es: 
(Del lat. _confortāre_).


*1. *tr. Dar vigor, espíritu y fuerza. U. t. c. prnl.

*2. *tr. Animar, alentar, consolar al afligido. U. t. c. prnl.

Es decir, una comida que da o produce todo lo anteriormente dicho...


----------



## RuthM

I'm obviously not a native speaker, I've always been tought that "comfort food" is that kind of food, healthy or not, that you fell in the need of eat when you're felling down. For one it may be pop corn with soda, for others, mum's recepie for lamb, if you know what I mean. I think the focus is not in the type of food but in the effect it makes on you. 
Am I right?


----------



## wieck81

RuthM said:


> I'm obviously not a native speaker, I've always been tought that "comfort food" is that kind of food, healthy or not, that you fell in the need of eat when you're felling down. For one it may be pop corn with soda, for others, mum's recepie for lamb, if you know what I mean. I think the focus is not in the type of food but in the effect it makes on you.
> Am I right?



Exactly, RuthM


----------



## cvermar

Necesito traducir "ultimate comfort food." Es para una receta, donde la introducen como "This is the ultimate comfort food, and so easy to prepare..."

He puesto "Es la comida reconfortante por excelencia", etc., pero agradecería comentarios y sugerencias.


----------



## cometabit

borgonyon said:


> Comfort food no es comida casera. Es como cuando te enojas con tu novio y te comes todo un tarro de helado porque te hace sentir bien. Cuando rompes con tu novia y te vas a comer hamburguesas con papas fritas, porque te hace sentir bien. En el cine es el "pop corn" [otro thread], porque no se nos antoja en ningún otro tiempo y lugar. Comfort food son todas esas cosas que nos dicen que no debemos de comer porque son malas para nosotros pero porque estamos tristes, ansiosos, enfadados, etc. se nos antoja comer. Casi nunca es comida casera o preparada por tu mamá. Es lo que tu mamá generalmente no te haría. Aunque una de las excepciones podría ser "maccaroni and cheese".
> 
> ¿Sería entonces "un antojo"?



Estoy de acuerdo con esta definición de aclarar que es comfort food. Al menos así, en ese contexto, se lo he escuchado siempre a mis amigos nativos.
Por ejemplo cuando tuvimos que ir a despedir a una amiga que volvía a California y, al salir, todos los que fuimos a la estación nos comimos un helado como "comfort food" para pasar la pena. O todas las madres saben hacer helados menos la mía o es obvio que se refiere a la comida de consolación. Comida que consuela cuando uno está triste y necesita sentirse mejor. "Comida de consolación" es el modo en el que yo lo he traducido alguna vez, aunque "reconfortante" también me parece bien, dado que reconforta. Comida casera lo entiendo como "home made food", no como "comfort food"


----------



## Aserolf

crises said:


> "*Comida reconfortante* y casera", según El País:
> http://www.elpais.es/articulo/buena...da/vida/elpepisupvia/20060701elpvialbv_4/Tes/


De acuerdo con *crises*.
Comfort Food = Comida reconfortante 
Homemade Food = Comida casera


----------



## Homero

Aserolf said:


> De acuerdo con *crises*.
> Comfort Food = Comida reconfortante
> Homemade Food = Comida casera


¡Bravo, Aserolf!


----------

